# 76-77 Volare' RR



## McRooster (Apr 12, 2005)

I have been trying to locate a 76-77 Volare RR and/or Aspen R/T model kit at a price that doesn't require me to mortage my house. Actually I can't seem to find one at any price these days. I had located one but went back with cash in hand only to find someone had beat me to it. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

I tried. Alas my google-fu is weak.

this already ended item is all I could find...


It's MPC kit 7711. try googling periodically for "volare mpc 7711"


----------

